# removing stretched tires...



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im running some alphards on my tt with super streched tires. i wanted to change tires for some more meat but everyones telling me taking these tires off will RUIN the rims. what the hell am i supposed to do cut them off?!:banghead:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> im running some alphards on my tt with super streched tires. i wanted to change tires for some more meat but everyones telling me taking these tires off will RUIN the rims. what the hell am i supposed to do cut them off?!:banghead:


 What??? there's a down side to stretched tires. say it isn't so. :laugh::laugh: 

No really, i've never heard that and given the number of guys here that are running stretched, I'd think there'd be dozens of threads on damaged wheels due to removing stretched tires. I guess it is certainly possible but a quality tire shop should be able to remove them without damaging your rims. 

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Might be onto something with having to cut them off. If they have a slight stretch it would not be a problem. But if its that scenester style childish stuff then there is a high likelihood that damage could be done as they try to pry the sidewall over the rim edge.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Might have better luck asking on the MkIV forum, or wheel & tire forum. Probably lots more people over there have gone for that look and can tell you from experience.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Just occured to me that once the air is out, and the bead is broken, they are no longer stretched. therefore, the whole tire should move so that there is no issue when trying to pull them over the rim. no? 

bueller? bueller?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i've been running stretched tires since 2004... on both my mk3s, mk1 and TT. 

17 or 18 different different sets of wheels and almost double that in sets of tires and i have never had issue taking tires off, and i mean zero problems. it's just like taking off any low profile tire if not easier. 

putting them on is the hard part, and the only real issue ever is getting the bead to seat, especially when running tires with stiff sidewalls, but that's nothing a can of ether or a cheetah can't handle. 

if your tire guy can't do it or is making excuses, find another tire guy


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

i just dismounted mine on friday to get them powder coated no problem at all


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just occured to me that once the air is out, and the bead is broken, they are no longer stretched. therefore, the whole tire should move so that there is no issue when trying to pull them over the rim. no?
> 
> bueller? bueller?


 thats what i thought just taking all the air out first. we'll see.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Might be onto something with having to cut them off. If they have a slight stretch it would not be a problem. But if its that scenester style childish stuff then there is a high likelihood that damage could be done as they try to pry the sidewall over the rim edge.


 no, not at all 
as soon as the air is let out its just a regular tire on the rim which can be unistalled and installed like regular tire mounting, not a single thing different once the air is let out, tire comes off just like it always would


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

1.8tipgls said:


> no, not at all
> as soon as the air is let out its just a regular tire on the rim which can be unistalled and installed like regular tire mounting, not a single thing different once the air is let out, tire comes off just like it always would


 good to know :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

what Jimmy said, if your tire guy can't dismount them without damaging them, find a new tire guy plain and simple. 

p.s. Stretch will cause the car to explode though. just an fyi.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> p.s. Stretch will cause the car to explode though. just an fyi.


 True...but more importantly, it causes permanent shrinkage and limpness, so says recent study in journal of american medicine. 

cheers.


----------

